# fehler code ! socket error # 10061



## Micolinoo (17. Oktober 2006)

tjaj das is mein fheler und es geht nciht zu installiern ! steht immer der fehler beim conecten ! 
conection refused ! ....  keine ahnung was das sein kann zokc ohne anti vir und keine firewall !!! alsoo wo könnte der fehler leigen ?? danke !!!


----------



## Roran (17. Oktober 2006)

Micolinoo schrieb:


> tjaj das is mein fheler und es geht nciht zu installiern ! steht immer der fehler beim conecten !
> conection refused ! ....  keine ahnung was das sein kann zokc ohne anti vir und keine firewall !!! alsoo wo könnte der fehler leigen ?? danke !!!


Wenn Du XP nutzer bist,
hast du immer eine Firewall.

Überprüf die mal genau,
und les oben die FAQ durch.


----------



## Gast (17. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Wenn Du XP nutzer bist,
> hast du immer eine Firewall.
> 
> Überprüf die mal genau,
> und les oben die FAQ durch.






ich hab ja kein service pack 2 installiert laso keine firewall ! 

und was heist FAQ?????

danke mico


----------



## Roran (18. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> ich hab ja kein service pack 2 installiert laso keine firewall !
> 
> und was heist FAQ?????
> 
> danke mico


FAQ <---- da draufklicken und lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Wenn Du XP nutzer bist,
> hast du immer eine Firewall.
> 
> Überprüf die mal genau,
> und les oben die FAQ durch.



stimmt so nicht; Start->Systemsteuerungen->Security Center-> Bei "ich verfüge über eine eigene Firewall" n Häckchen rein machen, und somit wird die Firewall nicht von Windows bewirtschaftet, kleiner Trick um die Latenz zu verkleinern. Aber Achtung, wird dann auch einfacher sich Trojaner usw. zu holen.

Greeez


----------



## Gast (18. Oktober 2006)

ihr könnt mich invalid nennen ich hab das gemacht  durchgelesen !

und von nofox bei mir gibtz kein security center ! ich versteh noch immer 0 ! :S sry


----------



## Gast (18. Oktober 2006)

egal ich danke euch ich habs anderes geschaft !!! thx für die anworten ! mfg MIco


----------

